# lotion bars and lip balms



## shepherd (Feb 1, 2006)

Want to start making these. Did not wask out cappings after extraction as I guess we should have. Bought the Presto Pot, really slick! Melted and strained through nylon paint filter and then nylon stocking. Do I need to worry about the honey in the wax? Once it solidifies will they separate into layers? Any thoughts and/or suggestions would be appreciated. Also recipies would be great.


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

I've found that the honey residue in my cappings when melted in the solar melter winds up on the bottom of the block. There is of course some coloring left by the honey in the wax but it is consistent throughout and I have never had this wax separate. Honey runs very freely below the melting point of beeswax and therefore gets into the catch pan first. The melted wax then floats on top. I made a melter out of an electric pot and find that any honey melted along with the wax is also on the bottom of the pot after it cools down.

If you wash your cappings in a pail of clear water before melting your melted wax will be much whiter.

Good luck,

Pete0
Bena, VA


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I also find that my wax can be different color/smell depending on when I extracted. It can be nice to keep them seperate if you notice a difference.

As far as recipes go...I don't follow recipes very well, a bit of this and a drop of that till it is how I like it. Sure, a recipe would be easier, especially since every batch turns out different...

lip balm/hand oil:
beeswax
sweet almond oil
bit of honey
essential oilseppermint,eucalyptus,tea tree

heat mix the beeswax and almond oil till the cold consistency is how you like it. Usually when it starts to solidify I whip/mix it up good so it stays a bit softer. 
Add essential oils till it is the smell/flavor that you like.

-rick


----------

